# Southern NY Herf 5/24



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Tonyriccardi was nice enough to open his store up in Harrison, NY for a Southern NY Herf. Met up with Dozer and Doogie, whom I've met in the past. Also met up for the first time with Jitzy, Jam, Yesenia, and Reb 1. Tony bombed each of us with a few cigars including a 601, a cameroon Nub and his own Montecristo Room house blend rolled by Rosario. Lemme tell you something...those cigars are freakin' tasty!!!!

Tony was nice enough to order food and appetizers from the Italian place next door, supply us with water, soda, beer and some very nice ISOM rum that was so smooth it was almost scary! Lots of great laughs were had, many cigars were smoked (I don't have any taste buds left), and a good time was had by all. A few people did fall victim to some EVP bombs, but I'll let them post about that.

If you are ever in Westchester County, you need to make it a point to visit the store and pick up a few of his house blend cigars. Trust me, you'll end up buying more than you think! Tony, thank you again for your hospitality and your generosity today! You are one true BOTL!!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

wow looks like you had a great time,Thanks for sharing


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Man you guys now how to throw a major hurf nice pics!!!!/Is dozer sleeping?


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

No....just my camera and the smoke in the air. God help the person who falls asleep at a Herf!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Good Time Had By All. Thx For Pics Pete. Tony Is The Bomb


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a fun time


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

a good time indeed I just woke up for work so I didn't get a chance to post picks yet but yes pete did some damage. Like he said the house rolled cigars are really good I would reccomend them to anyone. I really need to thank tony for hosting us and for the food and for the cigars you are a complete gentleman and BOTL


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

EVP thanks again for that in person bomb great smokes and my favorite the cx2


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

You're welcome. I looked at everyone's profile to see if I had stuff they liked. Bombing people is fun!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

A good time it was indeed! Good to see you again! I got in at 2am, yes 2am. I'll post my pics tomorrow after work I need sleep.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time!! Great pics


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great Herf guys!!!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm glad everyone had a good time. I had a blast.
Thanks for the bomb EVP and Jitz. Dozer hit me with a Rocky old world that was AMAZING!

Really appreciated and totally unnecessary guys!

I loved hosting and plan to do it again, and again, and again....

I hope you can all make it on July26th for Yesenia's birthday bash at the lounge.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet event-I was thinking of you all


----------

